# Movie Review- The Pacifier



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Action/Adventure, Comedy and Kids/Family 
1 hr. 31 min. Vin Diesel stars as Navy SEAL Shane Wolfe who, as an elite member of the world's fiercest and most highly trained force, thought he was prepared to take on any duty no matter how perilous or impossible...until he tried baby-sitting. Assigned to protect the five out-of-control children of an assassinated scientist working on vital government secrets, Shane is suddenly faced with juggling two outrageously incompatible jobs: fighting the bad guys while keeping house. Replacing his usual arsenal of wetsuits and weapons with diapers and juice boxes, Shane not only must battle a deceptive enemy but wrangle teen rebel Zoe (Brittany Snow), sullen 14-year-old Seth (Max Theriot), 8-year-old Ninja-wanna-be Lulu (Morgan York), as well as 3 year-old Peter and baby Tyler - not to mention their off-beat Romanian Nanny (Carol Kane). 

Well I heard that Vin passed on the XXX 2 role for this movie... nice but I'd still like to see him in XXX 2 instead of Ice Cube. At the beginning of the movie I thought the acting sucked and was too practiced but it got better. It was funny and had laughs but is no Oscar winner. Anything with Vin though is something special. 

See it if you want a laugh but don't expect anything special.


----------

